# Which part of my computer is most in need of an upgrade?



## TwoPluzTwo (Feb 16, 2013)

I have just recently gotten a little bit of money (Christmas) and I decided that I would spend it on my computer.
I use my computer to play games. (Path of Exile/CSGO/BoI) Also I am constantly on Chrome with multiple tabs open on Youtube or Netflix or the like. 

I will also be upgrading my Gamecom 780 headset since they are 4 years old now and starting to make popping noises. (Thinking one of the HyperX headsets.)


My Specs are:

AMD R9 270x - GPU
AMD FX 6100 - CPU
Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 Rev 1.1 - Motherboard
Antec Neo Eco 620c - PSU
8GB RAM (2 4GB sticks)
Antec 300 Case
Using Windows 10 Home

I have not upgraded my computer in a while, the last thing I changed was my PSU since the old one blew up. I don't really have a specific price range but I definitely prefer it on the cheaper side.

Out of all of my computers parts what is most in need of an upgrade?

Thanks in advance and if you need any more information, please let me know.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Memory. No question. Least expensive, and usually the most benefit.
A 2 x 4GB kit of DDR3 1600 will cost you around US$50, a 2 x 8GB kit $100.
New mem does not necessarily have to be identical to the old, but for best results, look for something with the same or similar specs as your current memory.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on how the computer is used and what, if any, issues you are currently having.

While RAM is beneficial, the biggest noticeable improvement is when going from 4GB (or less) to 8GB or more. The average user doesn't need more than 8Gb, so installing more isn't going to improve anything. In any case, you can monitor your RAM usage to see how much you are actually using before upgrading.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That was true up to a couple years ago. 4GB of RAM just doesn't cut it in a gaming system any more. I don't recommend less than 8GB for gaming, and like to see at least 16. And at a cost of around $6 per GB for DDR3, it is the most cost effective upgrade you can do for any pc.

PS: As an example I have Skyrim SE running on main monitor, with three instances of Firefox (TSF, Facebook, and a wiki page) on the secondary. total memory use (per Task Manager) is just over 3GB. If I were trying to play something like Ark:Survivor Evolved, this pc would be locking up or crashing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

gcavan said:


> That was true up to a couple years ago. 4GB of RAM just doesn't cut it in a gaming system any more. I don't recommend less than 8GB for gaming, and like to see at least 16. And at a cost of around $6 per GB for DDR3, it is the most cost effective upgrade you can do for any pc.
> 
> PS: As an example I have Skyrim SE running on main monitor, with three instances of Firefox (TSF, Facebook, and a wiki page) on the secondary. total memory use (per Task Manager) is just over 3GB. If I were trying to play something like Ark:Survivor Evolved, this pc would be locking up or crashing.


I understand, and I agree about the 4Gb. I was simply saying that I don't consider upgrading from 8GB to 16Gb as beneficial unless you know that you need/will use more than 8Gb. Hence my comments about monitoring RAM usage.


----------

